# Air compressor silencer BOX



## fatmansat (Jan 10, 2013)

To preserve my earing I built this Box......


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That would do very good to silence it. Use the compressor very much and it would burn the compressor up to where it wouldn't run anymore. An air compressor generates a lot of heat and needs ventilation. On the other hand if you just use a little compressed air it would be alright.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> That would do very good to silence it. Use the compressor very much and it would burn the compressor up to where it wouldn't run anymore. An air compressor generates a lot of heat and needs ventilation. On the other hand if you just use a little compressed air it would be alright.


Watch until the end, he put cooling fans on the box...


----------



## 156 (Jan 22, 2017)

I bought a silent compressor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I had trouble trying to find the end. Kept over running.

George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> I had trouble trying to find the end. Kept over running.
> 
> George


Fan install starts about 26 minutes, and finishes around 30 minutes, before the end of the video.

In short he installs 2 pancake fans in the lid, looks like he baffles the airflow to keep the noise at bay.


----------



## RichardEvans (May 24, 2017)

I built a compressor box similarly. The box has cooling fans with a dampened and baffled inlet and exhaust. Tests were done to ensure that the cooling is sufficient. It's free and works very well.


----------

